# Electrician needing guidance on emigrating to oz



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This website is mostly US electricians. We have one or two Aussies that post every once in a while who might answer you. I would google Australian immigration, electrical jobs in Australia, emigrating trades people, etc. I checked into it a few years back & you will be in a better position, but, still have to get their certifications. Being a citizen of the Crown should ease things for you. There are one or two British electrician sites that might be a bigger help. Good luck.

http://www.electriciansforums.co.uk/

Or google "australian electrician sites"


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I think you are in good shape to get the visa.

http://www.workpermit.com/immigration/australia/australia-skilled-immigration-points-calculator


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Drop into the Oz forum and ask away....

http://www.phased.com.au/index.php

Slainte

Frank


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Work visas | *australia.gov.au*

*Google* results


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You should study the language, too.


----------



## SydneyElectricians (Nov 1, 2017)

Shaunwash said:


> Hi I'm 28 and currently a self-employed electrician wanting to permanently move to australia with my wife and kids.how to go about been a qualified electrician in oz any info would be much appreciated.
> My qualifications are:
> *C&G 2330 level 2 and 3
> *17th edition iee wiring regs
> ...


If you want to persueypur career as an electrician in australia then feel free to contact us.


----------

